# Body Kits



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

hey all,
I have a 1997 200 SX SE and i can't find a decent looking body kit!!! The one's I have seen are not "mean looking" enough.
Does anyone know a site that sells some kits that I might like?
THANKS VERY MUCH







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
AudioBahn 18001D amp
2 Memphis 12"s
3A Racing muffler
18" Konig Maxxim 187 rims
Yokohama Parada Spec-2 tires
custom white interior
Weapon-R Dragon intake
MY CAR LOOKING, SOUNDING, AND DRIVING BETTER THAN YOURS..... PRICELESS


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

check out erebuni.com and my favorite kit is the drift kit its really cool looking but i have a friend who is gonna custom a SAAB kit for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

DAMN, I JUST READ THAT "WHATS WRONG WITH RICERS" THREAD AND IM SCARED!!!
I have more stickers than one of those cheesy goth stores in the mall.
my front windshield is taken up by my APC and Audiobahn sticker
and my backseat side windows are covered with APC/MEMPHIS/IASCA
and my back has another MEMPHIS/AUDIOBAHN
damn damn damn...
fortunately, its all stuff that i have in my car. The only concern I have is having both audiobahn and memphis. Audiobahn is a lowerclass brand but, my amp is my baby.... 
later all


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

STOP everything and peel all those stickers immediately!!!!


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ha ha ha!!!

Well at least they aren't "Powered By Nissan" stickers in Kanji.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Oh yeah ...

And I agree with you John. They don't seem to be the right kits out for our rides. Im in that stage as well and can't find the one that's right for me. Possibly the only way to go is custom ... Oh well it will be original.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

HAHAHAHAAH
"powered by nissan" in Kanji !!!!! LOL
the only thing in japanesse I have are my tattoos, damn....
im trendy as f*ck !!!!!
as for body kits; i found a really nice one on a 200 SX the same color as the one i own. It gave me a really great clue as to what mine will look like. Unfortunately it did not mention where he got it. This kit was MEAN!!! THE CAR LOOKED LIKE A FIXED UP SUPRA!
It made me drool


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*check out B15sentra.net*

someone just posted in the B14 cosmetic section under "has anyone seen this?" its a phillipine company that has some nismo kits... like 4 or 5 of them. someone has already contacted them to try and see about prices and availibility.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

whooPs!!!
too late...seth just deleted it


----------



## Clad (May 21, 2002)

go to importfan.com or ninjacar.com they have a few but at ninja you will have to call them or e-mail for prices.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i might be able to get the import fan body kits for cheaper. let me know the one you want and ill talk 2 my homie about it cuz he has a special account with them


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
I didn't totally delete it, I just moved it to the B14 section. I'm so used to hitting the cosmetic link that I forgot it was in the B15 section. (No wonder I didn't recognize any of the threads there...)
Anyway, I deleted it because those B15ers are known not to be too couteous to innocent mistakes. 
I simply cut and pasted the thread into the B14 section. It's still there.

Seth


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hey LIUSPEED,
I just ordered the rear drift bumper from importfan.com, and I'm having fitment problems with it. it seems like its a few inches too wide. I took it to a body shop to get it painted and installed, and they said they couldnt do it, they said they need to do some modifications to get it to fit, and how they were explaining it, it sounded pretty ghetto. BTW its fiberglass, so they tried bending it a little, but they couldnt bend it enough to get it to fit right. is the bumper defective? any suggestions?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *Hey LIUSPEED,
> I just ordered the rear drift bumper from importfan.com, and I'm having fitment problems with it. it seems like its a few inches too wide. I took it to a body shop to get it painted and installed, and they said they couldnt do it, they said they need to do some modifications to get it to fit, and how they were explaining it, it sounded pretty ghetto. BTW its fiberglass, so they tried bending it a little, but they couldnt bend it enough to get it to fit right. is the bumper defective? any suggestions? *


what body shop did u take it 2? cuz the one i send my people to they can be able to fit any kit onto any car even with extensive modifications. i really cant tell u exactly wat 2 do but i can tell u this is that call GTP ( import fan ) and take pix and show them the fitments.

here is an example of a 1996 Galant that the body shop did. this kit was made from a 98 + Accord. 


















































and yes he does need rims.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Try here, they have good kits and at not too high of a price.
http://www.grounddynamics.com/merchant/index.htm
You have to look under sentra for the 200sx kits.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *what body shop did u take it 2? cuz the one i send my people to they can be able to fit any kit onto any car even with extensive modifications. i really cant tell u exactly wat 2 do but i can tell u this is that call GTP ( import fan ) and take pix and show them the fitments.
> 
> here is an example of a 1996 Galant that the body shop did. this kit was made from a 98 + Accord.
> 
> ...


My eyes! The ugliness is burning holes in my eyes!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

john200sx said:


> *DAMN, I JUST READ THAT "WHATS WRONG WITH RICERS" THREAD AND IM SCARED!!!
> I have more stickers than one of those cheesy goth stores in the mall.
> my front windshield is taken up by my APC and Audiobahn sticker
> and my backseat side windows are covered with APC/MEMPHIS/IASCA
> ...


Here we call those "steal me stickers" because you might as well put a big sign on your car that says "steal me"


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Bodykits are nice, if they're tastefully done. If you want to ruin your car thats up to you. Remember fiberglass breaks. My car is completely kitted. BUT I did the exterior last. I have the power to back up the looks.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> *My eyes! The ugliness is burning holes in my eyes! *


please keep your comments about my customers car to yourself.
i do not want them to be insulted for they do read this board.

thank you.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

rbloedow said:


> *My eyes! The ugliness is burning holes in my eyes! *


Don't like it, click the damn back button. Nobody forced you to look at it. Comments like these are uncalled-for, inappropriate, immature, and will not be tolerated.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> *Don't like it, click the damn back button. Nobody forced you to look at it. Comments like these are uncalled-for, inappropriate, immature, and will not be tolerated. *


thank you samo !


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

El_Presidente said:


> *Hey LIUSPEED,
> I just ordered the rear drift bumper from importfan.com, and I'm having fitment problems with it. it seems like its a few inches too wide. I took it to a body shop to get it painted and installed, and they said they couldnt do it, they said they need to do some modifications to get it to fit, and how they were explaining it, it sounded pretty ghetto. BTW its fiberglass, so they tried bending it a little, but they couldnt bend it enough to get it to fit right. is the bumper defective? any suggestions? *


Like I said in a seperate thread, the rear Drift bumper from GTP./importfan has major fit issues.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah but as longf as its fiberglass they should be able to do almost anything at least thats wut Ive learned at the last few shops I went to.....

Thats why my G20 swap didnt work the parts arent Fiberglass so they couldnt cut and mold it back without the risk of it falling apart in time....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, they can get it to fit, but it would be just as easy to fit any other fiberglass rear bumper. Meaning I could of bought a bumper for an Accord and it would be just as easy to fit....


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Has anyone ever seen the quwhees body kit? I think this is really cool! It's an eight piece body kit. I believe it is manufactured by www.hiuracing.com located in Florida. It's $1200.00 from hiuracing but the kit is also on ebay for $800.00. Just search for quwhees. Also, www.streetimportscene.com looks like they are a distributor of the product as well. They sell it for $800.00 Here is a pic:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14Baby said:


> *Has anyone ever seen the quwhees body kit? I think this is really cool! It's an eight piece body kit. I believe it is manufactured by www.hiuracing.com located in Florida. It's $1200.00 from hiuracing but the kit is also on ebay for $800.00. Just search for quwhees. Also, www.streetimportscene.com looks like they are a distributor of the product as well. They sell it for $800.00 Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the new Super Street, there is a pic of an orangeish B14 200SX with that kit on it. I think the event was in the mid-west...


----------

